# Cat litter box Dessert



## Lilly

1 spice or German chocolate cake mix
1 white cake mix
2 large pkg vanilla instant pudding mix, prepared (I like Bird's® dessert mix)
1 large pkg vanilla sandwich cookies 
green food coloring 
12 small Tootsie Rolls®

1 new kitty litter pan
1 new plastic kitty litter pan liner (optional)
1 new pooper scooper

Prepare cake mixes and bake according to directions (any size pans).

Prepare pudding mix and chill until ready to assemble.

Crumble white sandwich cookies in small batches in food processor,
scraping often. Set aside all but about 1/4 cup. To the 1/4 cup cookie crumbs, 
add a few drops green food coloring and mix until completely colored.

When cakes are cooled to room temperature, crumble into a large bowl. 
Toss with half the remaining white cookie crumbs and the chilled pudding.
Important: mix in just enough of the pudding to moisten it. You don't want it too soggy. Combine gently.

Line a new, clean kitty litter box. Put the cake/pudding/cookie mixture into the litter box.

Put three unwrapped Tootsie rolls in a microwave safe dish and heat until soft and pliable. 
Shape ends so they are no longer blunt, curving slightly. Repeat with 3 more Tootsie rolls bury them in the mixture. Sprinkle the other half of cookie crumbs over top. Scatter the green cookie crumbs lightly on top of everything -- this is supposed to look like the chlorophyll in kitty litter.

Heat 3 Tootsie Rolls in the microwave until almost melted. 
Scrape them on top of the cake; sprinkle with cookie crumbs. 
Spread remaining Tootsie Rolls over the top; 
take one and heat until pliable, hang it over the side of the kitty litter box,
sprinkling it lightly with cookie crumbs. 
Place the box on a newspaper and sprinkle a few of the cookie crumbs around for a truly disgusting effect!


----------



## slimy

Did this at last year's party.

It looked great, but had a hard time convincing anyone to eat it.


----------



## Lilly

y same here i did mine in '04 but once they tried it they liked it


----------



## Fangs

LOL that is why i have had such a hard time deciding on whether to make it or not! LOL  At least you 2 have made it! :>


----------



## trishaanne

I've made this in the past too, for our 2005 party. I also got one of those big, fuzzy Halloween cats, put a little piece of plastic wrap down on top of the cake, and had the cat's hind legs on the plastic wrap and it's front feet out of the box on the table, like they had just finished doing their business and were now leaving. I got some VERY strange looks for that little bit of embellishment..LOL. I'm going to do that again this year. It's fun to sit back and watch people's reactions!


----------



## Lilly

thats funny trish
next time have a hunk of tootsie roll hanging haha


----------



## Willfrost

There was one of those at the last halloween party I went to. Knowing full well what it was I still couldn't bring myself to eat any. The tootsie rolls were just too much!


----------



## IshWitch

We've never made the cake, but we have made the cat poop cookies. And yes, it was very hard to get people to try them!


----------

